# Shampoo bars



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone have a good recipe for shampoo bars? I've tried several different ones and they all leave my hair feeling greasier than when I went in. I know they clean different than shampoo and that you should give them a while for your hair to get adjusted, but I've tried that and still can't find anything I like! I don't like store bought shampoo. I only like to wash my hair twice a week if I can get away with it. I know that sounds gross, but (except for summer) it really doesn't get bad that fast. We have hard water with chlorine in it if that makes any difference. :help


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I only wash my hair twice a week so I don't think it's gross. LOL It really doesn't need it more often. Some do.

I have heard coconut bars are great for shampoo bars but I have yet to try it. Keep forgetting and I have bars on my shelf ready to try.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I just use our normal bars of soap .Works great for us.

Patty


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

:yeahthat I have long dry fly away hair.. okay.. it doesn't fly away... it just goes the way it wants.. drives me in sane. I used to use so much conditioner.. just to get the tangles out. Took half a bottle of shampoo.
Now I use our soap.. works great.. gets the job done and my hair is sooo much more managable... if that is at all possible with this head of hair.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So what about dandruff. My husband says none of my soap works for his dandruff. Not coconut, not shea, nor my normal recipes. Is the chemical used in dandruff shampoos available for us to use? Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

would think it needs to be an oil cutter will do some searching for you.


----------

